#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  Met spoed op zoek naar een woning!!! (echt per direct)

## Swoerden

Salaam ou alaykoum allemaal, 

Zoals vermeld in de titel ben ik echt per direct op zoek naar een woning. 
Ik moet per 1 mei 2013 uit mijn woning. 

Ik had een woning gevonden en daarom ook de huur van mijn huidige woning opgezegd, maar helaas bleken die mensen niet te vertrouwen en houden zich ook niet aan hun woord. Hierdoor heb ik dus per 1 mei geen woning meer 

Dus wie kan mij helpen!

Ik zoek een woning het liefst in Rotterdam (centrum/west)
Maar in de omgeving van Amsterdam, Gouda, Utrecht is ook goed. 

Het liefst een woning met 3 kamers (2 slaapkamers, 1 woonkamer) of een 2 kamer woning met 1 ruime slaapkamer met 1 ruime woonkamer

Graag een betaalbare woning, want ik ben maar alleen en kan niet al te veel missen voor de huur.

Ik heb elhamdoelilah een goede baan en ben ook verzekerd van een inkomen. 
Ben een nette rustige getrouwde dame. Mijn man woont momenteel nog in Marokko en om een visum aan te vragen heb ik dus ook een woning nodig. 

Waarom deze informatie (over mijn man): Deze informatie geef ik zodat er geen irritante mannen reageren die denken dat ik een stuk vuil ben die op zichzelf wil wonen voor de vrijheid... (helaas bestaan er zulke mannen)

Lmohim wie mij kan helpen... Graag!!

Wa salaam ou alaykoum

----------


## Swoerden

uppppppp

----------


## AgressieveTurk

Zet ook even een advertentie op marktplaats...

Succes verder  :duim:

----------


## Swoerden

dank je!!

----------

